# Sticky  A Word from the Moderator - please read



## Bevdeforges

We occasionally fall into periods where the messages on the board get fast and furious and sometimes just plain unpleasant. Let me take a moment to remind everyone of a few of the forum rules, and to give you an idea of what you can (and should) do when things get out of control.

First of all, please remember that *the moderators here on The Expat Forum are volunteers.* We have families and friends and jobs and lives offline, and so there may be periods of time (hours, or even sometimes days) when we aren't around - or may only just have time to skim over what's going on here.

Second, please *review the Forum rules* from time to time. Rule 5 states that you should not discuss moderator or admin actions in the forum on the public message boards and this rule is strictly enforced.

*If there are any posts that you feel are in violation of the rules, or otherwise causing problems, please proceed as follows:*

Use the *"Report" button* (the little triangular warning sign with the !) that appears at the top right of each message to report the offending message to the staff. This sends out a message to all the moderators in all sections identifying the message and what the problem is (as you see it). If the section moderator is offline, or otherwise occupied, this allows one of the other mods to come in and take appropriate action (which may involve contacting the section mod to discuss the issue).

If you aren't happy with the response, or the problem continues, please contact either the section mod or any other mod you feel more comfortable talking to via *PM (private message)* - or you can use the "*Contact*" menu item at the top of the page, or the "*Contact Us*" button at the bottom of the page to contact the Forum admins if you prefer.

It may sometimes take a bit of time to resolve some issues. The moderators have tempers and sometimes have "bad days" just like anyone else. Messages deleted from the boards usually can be restored if, on further consideration, it seems they were removed in haste. And infraction points can be reversed, if necessary.

Thank you for taking the time to read this message - and see you on the message boards!


----------

